# Adiós / hasta luego /  pronto



## Railway

Salut foreros!

Cuando alguien te confirma una cita y quieres decir hasta pronto *entonces*, ¿como dirias? a bientôt *(entonces)*!

Merci!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Par example:
Bon, à bientôt alors.


----------



## Railway

Merci beaucoup alors!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

*à la prochaine alors!* 
*à très bientôt alors!*

Hasta la próxima entonces


----------



## freech

Otra posibilidad.. *Je vous dis à bientôt.*


----------



## rxkld

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos.
Estoy actualmente en España, y tengo un problema. Cuando salgo de una tienda o me despido de gente o amigos digo "hasta luego". Y me responden alguna vez "hasta luego" e otra vez "adios". ¿Cual es la diferencia? ¿Y cuando debo decir uno e otro? 
Gracias por aclararme.
Amistosamente,


----------



## beachs85

No sé si podré ayudarte mucho porque no soy una experta pero...

creo que en realidad "hasta luego" se utiliza cuando tienes pensado volver  a encontrate con la persona con la que hablas, sin embargo, hoy en día se usa casi indistintivamente junto con "adios".
Es más, creo que ya se utiliza más la forma "hasta luego"...


----------



## Paciente

Estoy de acuerdo con beach85, "adios" es como el "adieu" francés, sólo que hoy en día en la lengua hablada tiene el mismo significado que "hasta luego".

Sin embargo, "hasta luego" puede que sea un poco más informal y amistoso, pero todo depende de la situación y de la manera de decirlo... En algunas tiendas en Granada, incluso te dicen "hasta ahora" (À tout à de suite) jeje


----------



## mercebri

Yo creo que "adios" NO es como el "adieu" francés, que es más dramático (el francés) y que correspondería a un "hasta nunca". ¿No? Es como en italiano "adio",  que nunca se dice porque es para cuando te despides de alguien definitivamente.  El "adios" español es más informal, es un "à bientôt", me parece.


----------



## bpdeaguado

En mi opinión, no hay ninguna diferencia y se usan las dos formas indistintamente.


----------



## rxkld

Muchas gracias para vuestras respuestas. Han aclarado bien mi pobre mente confuso. 
Hasta luego y gracias otra vez. 
Un saludo amistoso.


----------



## mariosaldiernal

No sé que tan tarde te llegue mi respuesta, pero de algo te servirá. Mira no tienes porqué preocuparte  de esa diferencia, pues no existe más que en un contexto determinado. Pero del contexto te daras cuenta. Por ejemplo cuando le dices a alguien "adios, no te quiero volver a ver", de ahí no hay deferencia. Cuando tú dices "adios" y alguien te responde "hasta luego" o viceversa no te está corrigiendo, sólo te está diciendo lo mismo, pero de otra forma. Aquí en México sucede todo el tiempo. Las personas se dicen "adios" y se responden "hasta luego" sin problemas. El "adios" corresponde al "bye" en inglés. Tiene la misma función.


----------



## mariosaldiernal

Se me olvidó decirte que además puedes hacer la combinación de "adios, nos vemos luego" o "adios, te hablo al rato" cuando vas a hablarle en otro momento por telefono a la persona.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy de acuerdo con *mercebri*: el *adieu *francés es más definitivo, más trágico que el *adiós *español que, en intensidad, equivale más al *au revoir *francés.

Por lo general, en España, las fórmulas de despedida están conociendo una evolución en los últimos 25 ó 30 años (por dar una cifra) y, efectivamente, el *hasta luego* va sustituyendo cada vez más al tradicional y cuasi religioso *adiós.* 

Curiosamente, en ciertas zonas de Andalucía, algunos, cuando se cruzan con conocidos por la calle, a modo de despedida dicen *venga*. En el país vasco dicen *agur*. En Cataluña el *adéu *aún está de rigor.


----------



## rxkld

Víctor Pérez said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con *mercebri*: el *adieu *francés es más definitivo, más trágico que el *adiós *español que, en intensidad, equivale más al *au revoir *francés.
> 
> Por lo general, en España, las fórmulas de despedida están conociendo una evolución en los últimos 25 ó 30 años (por dar una cifra) y, efectivamente, el *hasta luego* va sustituyendo cada vez más al tradicional y cuasi religioso *adiós.*
> 
> Curiosamente, en ciertas zonas de Andalucía, algunos, cuando se cruzan con conocidos por la calle, a modo de despedida dicen *venga*. En el país vasco dicen *agur*. En Cataluña el *adeu *aún está de rigor.


 
Buenas noches Victor.
Esa manera de despedirse *(venga) *en ciertas zonas de Andalucía me recordó que en francia tambien, a modo de despedida, a veces nos decimos *"allez"* o *"bon....allez" *


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rxkld said:


> Buenas noches Victor.
> Esa manera de despedirse *(venga) *en ciertas zonas de Andalucía me recordó que en francia tambien, a modo de despedida, a veces nos decimos *"allez"* o *"bon....allez" *



Curioso, sí, pero casi tiene más sentido que decir *venez*, que es lo que, al fin de cuentas, se dice con *venga*.


----------



## eugenia aguilar

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
como ¿ Cómo puedo terminar una carta para un amigo her . He leido que eso de abrazos y besos no se usa en francés entonces como ¿cómo puedo terminar mi carta y que sea afectuosa ?

Merci

*** 
Nota de moderación : se ruega a los foreros que escriban correctamente su lengua materna pensando en los "no-nativos" que viene a este foro a aprender castellano.

Paquita


----------



## coco1965

Hola:
Pues, por ejemplo: bises (informal), bien à toi (formal).

Coco


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

eugenia aguilar said:


> como puedo terminar una carta para un amigo her leido que eso de abrazos y besos no se usa en frances entonces como puedo terminar mi carta y que sea afectuosa.
> 
> Merci


 
Propongo y lo he escrito muchas veces:

Je t'embrasse et à bientôt !

Iben Xavier


----------



## Wuu

Víctor Pérez said:


> Curioso, sí, pero casi tiene más sentido que decir *venez*, que es lo que, al fin de cuentas, se dice con *venga*.



Perdonad que conteste a esto, y más después de tanto tiempo, pero *venga* en Andalucía se dice exactamente con el sentido de *allez* y no con el de *venez*, tal y como decía rxld. De hecho es una despedida muy informal y frecuentemente se dice:
«Venga, ya nos vemos.»
«Venga, hasta ahora»
«Venga, nos vemos luego».


----------



## rxkld

Wuu said:


> Perdonad que conteste a esto, y más después de tanto tiempo, pero *venga* en Andalucía se dice exactamente con el sentido de *allez* y no con el de *venez*, tal y como decía rxld. De hecho es una despedida muy informal y frecuentemente se dice:
> «Venga, ya nos vemos.»
> «Venga, hasta ahora»
> «Venga, nos vemos luego».



¡Hola!  Buenos días.                                                          

Te agradezco mucho por la aclaración. 
“venga, hasta ahora” por ejemplo, tiene sentido de “allez à tout de suite” o “venga”, “allez” tout simplement (Lorsque les interlocuteurs  se séparent)

En la comunidad valenciana también se dice.  

Hasta luego.


----------



## Santi8

Hola

He visto que hay como mil formas diferentes de despedirse en francés. ¿Alguien podría decirme cuál es la más adecuada para cada situación?
Generalmente acabo usando el "au revoir" que creo que puede resultar demasiado formal entre amigos ¿no es así? Por otro lado "a plus" quizá me suena más a chat, ¿no?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Mientras esperas respuestas puedes leer estos hilos en el foro Français seulement:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=449246
forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=447859

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Wuu said:


> Publicado por *Víctor Pérez*
> Curioso, sí, pero casi tiene más sentido que decir *venez*, que es lo que, al fin de cuentas, se dice con *venga*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perdonad que conteste a esto, y más después de tanto tiempo, pero *venga* en Andalucía se dice exactamente con el sentido de *allez* y no con el de *venez*, tal y como decía rxld. De hecho es una despedida muy informal y frecuentemente se dice:
> «Venga, ya nos vemos.»
> «Venga, hasta ahora»
> «Venga, nos vemos luego».
Click to expand...


Ya dije, *Wuu*, que ese *venga *corresponde al *allez*. Por lo que veo, la parte que no entendiste es que la traducción literal de *venga* es *venez *y no *allez *(que sería _vaya_). Caprichos del uso de los idiomas...


----------



## pienso_en_ti

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola!

Necesito decir "hasta luego" de modo formal. Sería correcto en ese contexto usar la frase "jusqu'aprés"? No quiero que suene informal.

Merci!!


----------



## Marie3933

Depende si vas a ver a la persona hoy -> _"À tout à l'heure !"_
Si la vas a ver pronto -> _"À bientôt !"_
o sin precisar: _"Au revoir !"_


----------



## pienso_en_ti

Sería sin precisar, pero quería usar una frase que no fuera "au revoir" y encontré "jusqu'aprés", pero no estoy segura de su grado de formalidad / informalidad.

Merci!


----------



## Marie3933

¿Quieres usar "jusqu'aprés" para despedirte? Ni formal, ni informal; simplemente inexistente.


----------



## pienso_en_ti

Qué gracioso! Gracias, creo que mejor uso "Au revoir".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- À plus !

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Fred-erique

Cintia&Martine said:


> - À plus ! _más bien informal_


- À plus tard! / À tout à l'heure!  más _formal...
_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Oups , gracias *Fred_erique*, lo había leído justo al revés, que *pienso_en-ti* lo quería informal. Lo siento.


----------

